# Just spent my Fathers day money.



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

In my family we mainly give money for presents. That way you get what you want instead of a gift you won't use or don't care about. I just bought a nice 326 Hudson off ebay. Seller says it is excellent. From the pics I will agree. It was not a bargain but was nice. It is serviced, lubed, LOL, it runs good, reverse unit works consistently, new harness from tender to engine, new capacitor and speaker for the tender whistle ( could not care less about these new parts, I am sure it still sounds like crap). I have a nice 322 Hudson but wanted a 326 for the pulmor tires. When I get it I will post pics in the "what have you added to your roster" thread. 


This should be a link to the ebay item.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/American-F...715222?hash=item340d140516:g:vKIAAOSwNCRc-UHr
Take a look at the pics. No one else bid on it. That always scares me LOL. Click on the sold banter.

Shipping was cheap, only 8.29


I did screw up on something. One of my sons gave me money and the other son gave me an Ebay gift card. I wanted to use my gift card but did not get to. I clicked on pay now and it took it all out of my checking. It never went to page where you put in codes to pay for item. It will still be good and I will buy anouther steamer soon. I don't need anymore but can you really have too many.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Quote :I did screw up on something. One of my sons gave me money and the other son gave me an Ebay gift card. I wanted to use my gift card but did not get to. I clicked on pay now and it took it all out of my checking. It never went to page where you put in codes to pay for item. It will still be good and I will buy anouther steamer soon. I don't need anymore but can you really have too many.

I totally agree, you can never have to many steamers. I have quit counting.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Seller says 1952 on the year but I just got a message from him I would have to hook up the 5th wire and he told me about the red dot on plug. Sounds like a 1953. I thought I saw a white smokestack in the pics. Already mailed it so should be here thurs.

Hey dooper, wouldn't it be cool to know the production numbers on these steamers? I have never seen them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, we may have a record here folks. I paid for this locomotive at around 1:30 PM yesterday. Seller mailed it same day. It has already went through main post office for St Louis and it is on the way to my local post office. Should be in my mailbox around 1:00 PM
tomorrow. That is fast. From Tennessee to Missouri. Not all that far but it would not be quicker if guy was 5 miles from me. I better put down some track on the floor so I can test run it. Many of my steamers I bought untested, which means they do not run. This one suppose to run good. Nice to unpack them and put on track and run it. They cost more that way but sometimes worth it.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

mopac said:


> Seller says 1952 on the year but I just got a message from him I would have to hook up the 5th wire and he told me about the red dot on plug. Sounds like a 1953. I thought I saw a white smokestack in the pics. Already mailed it so should be here thurs.
> 
> Hey dooper, wouldn't it be cool to know the production numbers on these steamers? I have never seen them.


Yes it would. I kinda remember seeing something, but can not remember where. They were probably thrown into the trash, like much of their parts when they went bankrupt.

There may be some reference to numbers in Don Heimburger's book. By the way, Heimburger is the S Guagian person. And he lives in my hometown - River Forest here in Illinois

Maybe AmFlyer can shed some light.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You are referring to the interview with Maury Romer published in Don’s book. Maury was very vague about quantities. All the factory production records were destroyed.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The largest collection of Gilbert paper I am aware of is held by Andy Jugle. Andy lives in the Chicago suburbs. He always attended DuPage along with Dave Garrigues. Years ago I bought some rare duplicates Andy had. Andy was at the most recent S Fest in South Chicago, he had a table. The most knowledgeable on approximate quantities would be Bob Bubeck. He has researched this extensively for his AF rarity guide. But all these remain only informed estimates.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That rear tender step appears to be bent, or repaired...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope not but it is common. Seller showed that pic for some reason. I am a sucker for good strong cab numbers and it appears this one has that. I saw the step and figured it was repaired. At least it is there.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Seller had a couple Hudsons for sale with the large motor but those were over 300.00.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Got my new to me 326 Hudson. Completely happy with it. Excellent condition.
Original paint and may be as nice as any of my steamers. flyernut was correct.
Rear step of tender is bent outward a bit. Has not been repaired and will leave as is.
Afraid to break it and does not bother me a bit. Does not look bad. In a few minutes I will add pics to "what have you added to roster" thread. Nice to not be disappointed in a new purchase. I have not run it yet. I think sometimes I just enjoy having these beauties as much as running them.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

glad that you found something worth while to spend your father's day money on


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As long as you're happy.. I haven't forgotten about that 302!! I've been busy, busy!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No problem with the 302. I told you I was in no hurry. Get your other stuff done.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

mopac said:


> ... I just bought a nice 326 Hudson off ebay. Seller says it is excellent. ...This should be a link to the ebay item. https://www.ebay.com/itm/American-F...715222?hash=item340d140516:g:vKIAAOSwNCRc-UHr
> ...Click on the sold banter.
> ... I don't need anymore but can you really have too many.


Think that was the 3rd listing for that engine. I looked at that engine as well and almost bid on it the second time he listed it. Sounds like it went to a good home. Enjoy!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It was a little high. Maybe 20 to 30.00 too high, but I wanted a nice one. I was not disappointed when I unboxed it. The cab numbers and the paint is fantastic, Have not even ran it yet but I am sure that will be fine also.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I think you got a great deal. And it looks great! I've come to better appreciate these steamers since I started my own 312 rebuild. The good pullmore wheels and original paint and working whistle (even if you don't use it) and working smoke really start to add up. And paying up a little for originality and good functionality is worth it, I think.


----------

